Ask HN: What are the best ways to automate investing? - adawg4
======
verdverm
Many platforms enable you to put a fixed amount in each week or paycheck.

Automated algorithmic trading will bite you in the ass.

Index matching funds tend to outperform "managed" funds in the long run.

